# "Alien Planet" vs "Extraterrestrial"



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is for those of you who saw both "Alien Planet" on Discovery and "Extraterrestrial" on the National Geographic Channel.

Which did you like better?
Which seemed more convincing? 
What parts of each outdid what parts of the other?

AP gave us one weird planet and a lot of nifty storyline.
EX gave us two planets and some really way cool critters and ecologies.

I like the look of AP better, from a CGI standpoint, but the ecological stuff of EX was more realistic to me. The Skywhales were a bit over the top, but the Pagoda trees more than made up for them. Those Mudpogs were just the cutest little guys, and they way they moved made me laugh out loud.

So, what did YOU think?

( and please, no religious debates this time, hmmm? )


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I missed Extraterrestrial, when was that on. I did like Alien Planet though. I couldn't change the channel..


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

i liked alien planet...didn't watch extraterrestrial either. I thought was a bit cheesy though. It was fun to watch, but seemed impractical. For one thing, the creators were giving human like, and animal like characteristics to beings from another planet. I would assume that even though evolution is something to consider, that these traits would be entirely different between any type of living being on a planet other than earth. It was definately interesting and fun to watch, but it still seemed like a sci-fi movie regardless.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, that wasn't a problem with Extraterrestrial. The aliens on that show looked ALIEN.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> I couldn't change the channel..


Did you lose your remote again Or was this before we had aposeable thumbs?


----------

